# 5303 sputtered and died



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

My john deere 5303 sputtered and died the other day, acting like it ran out of fuel. The fuel tank is full. I drained the fuel filter and it was a little dirty at first. I bled the fuel system and finally got it to start up while the fuel return line was still loose. As soon as I tightened it down, the tractor died and I have not been able to get it to start since. Any ideas?


----------

